# Rye Bread Recipe



## SpiJah (Dec 15, 2015)

hello there..
in all my years of baking i constantly being asked how to make Rye bread hard from the outside but very soft in the inside and have beautiful bubbles inside.. well i'm posting this here so everybody get the benefit from the recipe i'd like to share.

first of all the ingredients are : 
- 15 gr Salt
- 10 gr Yeast
- 150 gr Rye flour (30%) (because anything more than that becomes very hard to work with)
- 350 gr white strong flour
- 440 gr Water

first pure the water in a bawl (not all of it) about 300 gr, then put the two kinds of flour then the yeast and salt but make sure they are separated because the salt kills the yeast and we don't want that to happen.. then mix the ingredients in the mixer for 5 minutes at slow speed then increase speed for additional 7 minutes. shape the dough to a ball and cover and let rest for 2 hours.
after 2 hours cut the dough in half (about 430 gr each) shape each one to a ball and let proof for 20 minutes.
after its done give it a final shaping and let it lest for 1 hour on flour under it. after one hour cut the dough with a blade so it grows up evenly and put in the oven for 15 min at 250 c/ 482 f .
and that's it here you have one the testiest pieces of bread in my opinion.
give it a try and tell me what you think.. any questions i'd love to answer anywhere.

thanks for taking the time and reading it hope you like it 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhv3K_IjIOw


----------



## SpiJah (Dec 15, 2015)

i'm sorry i meant 40 minutes in oven not 15..


----------



## 95Austin12 (Feb 5, 2016)

Thank you!!! I'll try these.


----------

